# Experience with Modelmayhem website



## truephotoga (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello all, 
I was wondering what kind of experience others have had with the Modelmayhem website.  I respond to several casting calls from models looking for a photographer and never get any responses.  I'll respond to as many as 15-20 in a week, and they are TF shoots, and still nothing.  Are there any other sites that you have more success with?  Thanks.


----------



## michaelanthony (Feb 23, 2013)

i've been on MM so long, my user number is 4 digits long... in all those years, i don't think i have seen a high rate of response, and when you do get a response, most of the models on there flake... 

you can find a reliable girl from time to time, but it's a lot of searching and networking... 

what seems to be popular now are those group shoot outs but you have to pay to participate... if you don't have a lot of access to models, it could be a worthwhile investment as i have seen a number of folks meet through those events and later arrange their own test shoots without having to pay the shoot out fees...


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 23, 2013)

michaelanthony said:


> i've been on MM so long, my user number is 4 digits long... in all those years, i don't think i have seen a high rate of response, and when you do get a response, most of the models on there flake...
> 
> you can find a reliable girl from time to time, but it's a lot of searching and networking...
> 
> what seems to be popular now are those group shoot outs but you have to pay to participate... if you don't have a lot of access to models, it could be a worthwhile investment as i have seen a number of folks meet through those events and later arrange their own test shoots without having to pay the shoot out fees...



That's what is popular in this area is group workshops with several models and photograpers.


----------



## Tee (Feb 23, 2013)

truephotoga said:


> Hello all,
> I was wondering what kind of experience others have had with the Modelmayhem website.  I respond to several casting calls from models looking for a photographer and never get any responses.  I'll respond to as many as 15-20 in a week, and they are TF shoots, and still nothing.  Are there any other sites that you have more success with?  Thanks.



Models on MM who cast for a TF shoot have plenty of photographers to choose from.  Given your location there's no shortage of photographers to select.  Just being blunt but most likely your portfolio on your profile is not at the level that they desire.  Aside from that, a vast majority of models who advertise TF are subpar to begin with.  If you're looking to jump start your portfolio it's easier to pay an experienced model.  Why toil in the cellar shooting models with portfolios containing wrinkled sheets as backdrops or cheesy camouflaged bikinis in harsh sunlight?

With that being said, believe it or not, Craigslist is the easiest way to get TF shoots.  It may not be quality but it is the easiest.


----------



## PinkDoor (Feb 23, 2013)

Regarding the models and the potential to book and make money on MM, I don't have a positive thing to say on this.  But, what I do love it for is connecting with other professionals, hair and make-up stylist. You can always find someone quickly in a pinch.


----------



## Tee (Feb 23, 2013)

PinkDoor said:


> Regarding the models and the potential to book and make money on MM, I don't have a positive thing to say on this.  But, what I do love it for is connecting with other professionals, hair and make-up stylist. You can always find someone quickly in a pinch.



I agree.  I have had great success with MUA's from MM.  I currently get models from a studio owner (whom I met via MM) who has vast contacts.  In return I rent his studio.  It's win-win.


----------



## Vautrin (Feb 23, 2013)

I've actually had really good response with Model Mayhem...  In fact I have more people to shoot then I have time.

I think though there's a couple things that contribute to this:

1.  I pay attention to the timing of postings.  There's lots of people who signed up for an MM account once, and never come back again.  If you're messaging someone who hasn't logged onto the site since 2010, they're not going to respond.
2.  The same goes for castings.  A lot of people put blanket castings out there that last forever.  If you're the first to respond, and you have GOOD work, you'll get a response.  If you're responder number 400 you won't.
3.  I do my own casting calls.  That way people interested in me can contact me.  It's MUCH easier to get response this way.
4.  I won't just do TF*, but will pay.  TF* is kind of a crap shoot.  Sometimes you get very motivated models.  Sometimes you get people who will flake.  Toss the model some money and it's now a job, and they're more likely to respond.  This doesn't have to be $1,000, even $20 /hour is more than a lot of models make an hour and saying $50 for a 2 hour shot will provide some good incentive.  Also, you don't just need to pay cash...  Maybe just offer to buy that crazy costume for a shoot....  You'll get a good shoot and the model will be happy.
5.  I have great rapport with the models I work with.  I don't just jump into shooting, I sit down, explain to the model what we'll be shooting, put it all down in writing, and ask them to sign a model release.  Then I spend some time getting to know them -- this helps connect with the models during the actual shoot, and models will talk, and refer other models to you if they have a good experience.
6.  I respond to messages with DETAILS about what I want to shoot. "Hey let's TF*" isn't as compelling as "Hey, I saw your portfolio, loved your look, and was wondering if you'd consider this idea I have ____"
7.  I have the right equipment.  I would have loved to shoot models some years ago, but I simply didn't have the equipment to make it possible (flashes, etc.).  This would have reflected in my portfolio.  I'd say at a minimum you need 2 hot shoe flashes w/ diffusers and stands, preferably 3 or more

Lastly, don't think MM is the only way to go.  I did plenty of shoots by just letting friends know I needed models.  People are fascinated by photoshoots for some reason, and most people will take it as a compliment if you ask them to model for them.


----------



## truephotoga (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the great info people!  By the way, here is my Modelmayhem account  ModelMayhem.com - True Photography - Photographer - Atlanta, Georgia, US .  I add this info because some people in the thread mentioned the lack of responses may be due to my portfolio not being good enough.  If I could get some critiques on my port, I would appreciate it.  Thanks all.


----------



## Vautrin (Feb 23, 2013)

awful lot of nude or semi nude pics on your model mayhem

are you trying to tf* nudes?

sadly most models will want cash for nudes / lingerie

if youre not trying to tf* nudes, maybe youre giving models the wrong idea about your work


----------



## djrichie28 (Feb 26, 2013)

Vautrin said:


> awful lot of nude or semi nude pics on your model mayhem.



I agree with this comment.  

First off, awesome portfolio.  You do very good work.

However, your portfolio reflects a consistent style and models will view your portfolio to check your style first before considering you for a photographer.  It could be a possibility that they are not comfortable with your style and will choose a photographer whose portfolio demonstrates samples of what they are looking for in their casting calls.  As mentioned earlier, there are plenty of photographers to choose from in any given area as well which gives a model a better chance to match their style.

Unfortunately models don't look at technical quality in a portfolio first, they see the subject matter, however, us photographers do.

Just ensure you are responding to casting calls that reflect your portfolio.  I've done MM searches in my area and only about 5% of them are looking to shoot a similar style to what you have in your portfolio.

Again, great work.  Look me up:  *2892379*


----------



## 12sndsgood (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't have much luck trying to message people individually on MM I have had my best results posting casting calls. just putting out there a trade for. what i'm intending on doing and then let those who are interested come to me. then i will message back and forth discussing things and judging there responces. you can generally find the ones who are going to flake. there usually very bad at communicating and responding to you. 

Generally most nude work most girls want paid to do on MM but if you want that it usually doesnt take a lot of money to go that route and as said above, when your paying someone there chance of showing up goes up tremendously lol.


----------



## spacefuzz (Feb 26, 2013)

I will second giving the models $20 creates the feeling of a job, which makes them feel important, which makes them less likely to flake. I dont want to pay what some of the more experienced models want (why on earth do they think they are worth $100/hr?).  I usually find people in my area who are willing to TF shoots and offer them $20. I dont get experienced models, but its good enough for me to work on my lighting skills.


----------



## ralphh (Feb 27, 2013)

djrichie28 said:


> Vautrin said:
> 
> 
> > awful lot of nude or semi nude pics on your model mayhem.
> ...



^^ It's a good point; a model may well just say "he shoots nudes, not what I want" rather than "he's a great photographer"

If you're trying to shoot stuff that isn't the main theme of your current profile - eg your profile is all nudes, but you're trying to do some non-nude stuff, it's worth considdering creating a second account speciffically for the non-nude stuff, and use the most appropriate account for answering casting calls.

If you try to mix it up and create a more balanced profile it might just look somewhat unfocused (sorry, I really couldn't resist the pun ).


----------



## ghache (Feb 27, 2013)

I have had good experience so far with MM. i contacted 3-4 models max on there and they all responded and showed up. i guess i was lucky. 

This week, i had a model contact me for my rates. After i told her how much i was charging for a shoot (i am not expensive). She told me that it was too expensive for a model with her experience hahahhaha. you will come across some dumb people on there. watch out.


----------



## Vautrin (Feb 27, 2013)

ghache said:


> I have had good experience so far with MM. i contacted 3-4 models max on there and they all responded and showed up. i guess i was lucky.
> 
> This week, i had a model contact me for my rates. After i told her how much i was charging for a shoot (i am not expensive). She told me that it was too expensive for a model with her experience hahahhaha. you will come across some dumb people on there. watch out.



you know that is one thing that really struck me about model mayhem when i started: a lot depends on what the model thinks of your work

some models will see your work, and be so desperate for a shoot that theyll pay you.  

others will be so disinterested, theyll need 100eur or more an hour...and they wont negotiate down -- and i dont mean just the playboy calibre starlets, even some models who have no business being models will ask a ton for a simple glamour shoot


----------



## truephotoga (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks to all for the advice and insight.  I really do appreciate the comments.  It sounds like I need to change up my portfolio and maybe do away with the nudes.


----------



## thewalkingdad (Mar 1, 2013)

I've had a Model Mayhem account for about 8 months now and haven't had much luck with getting replies back from models. I've noticed a lot of people seem to only log in once a month or so. I've connected with a couple reliable models but for the most part it hasn't been a great experience. I think there should be a way to rate a model's professionalism.


----------



## Vautrin (Mar 1, 2013)

part of the problem o think is that most models dont do this as a profession.  neither do most photogs...  theres simply not enough money to be easily made....  sure if you get lucky you might blow up, but for the most part this is a second job for people.

further, you can see references pn a models page.

and, i might add, professionalism on a tf* basis is much different than paid...  ive neer had a model who is PAID act unprofessionally.  the key is she has to see it as a job


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 1, 2013)

Dare you to search that on this forum and google.  Be prepared for infinite results, perhaps enough for  scientific survey... just sayn'.........


----------

